# PC Orbital 7424



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

:eeps: Please don't kill me for *maybe* not searching enough :eeps: 

What are your recommendations for a good PC starter kit? Do I need the flexible backing plate? Griot's has a Red pad they say is great for applying wax... how many buffing bonnets do I need?

What does your PC RO kit consist of?

Thanks in advance


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

It's hard to beat that kit: http://www.autopia-carcare.com/son-daspol-kit.html or http://www.autopia-carcare.com/son-daspad-kit.html if you have PC already.

I definitely recommend flexible backing plate. I've tried many different pads and settled for these Sonus pads from Autopia, they give me results I need and are great value.


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

You can check out Lowes for the PC itself - it's actually the PC 7336 not the PC 7424 tho. The difference is the one at Lowes (7336) comes with a 6" counter weight instead of the 5" weight. It also only comes with a ridgid plate. 

Griots is kinda expensive sometimes. Check out pads, pad starter kits, PC, or entire PC + pad kits (with flexible backing plate) at these other online stores too:

- Autopia store
- Properautocare
- Excel detail (maybe only pads and backing plates tho)

What you need depends on your polishing/sealing steps. Here's a rough guideline:

- a flexible backing plate it's safer than a ridgid plate
- a compounding pad (usually yellow or orange) if you need to remove heavy swirls - for use with say Menzerna Intensive Polish
- a polishing pad (usually white) for use after the compounding pad or just by itself for minor swirls - say with Menzerna Final Polish II 
- another polishing pad if you want to use something like P21 Paintwork Cleansing Lotion
- a finishing pad (usually black or red) for use with say Klasse AIO (can possibly use a second finishing pad for Klasse SG but I generally apply this by hand).

Obviously routines vary so depending on what yours is, just modify the steps and adjust your purchase.

Good luck!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Hard to beat $119 from Coastal Tool.

Comes with the flexible backing plate. I've actually bought two. One 'cause I dropped F1's.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Guys! I think I'm gonna get the machine from Prop's link and the Sonus pad kit from F1's link. :thumbup: Milo, good advice 

-Mark


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I bought mine from Coastal Tools, but if I was buying now I spend the extra 10 bucks and buy this one from Griots, the handle looks much better. I also think they make the best pads.

http://www.griotsgarage.com/search.jsp?searchtext=10925


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> I bought mine from Coastal Tools, but if I was buying now I spend the extra 10 bucks and buy this one from Griots, the handle looks much better. I also think they make the best pads.
> 
> http://www.griotsgarage.com/search.jsp?searchtext=10925


Is this a PC model with Griot's branding? Do you use this one? Looks pretty slick


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

markseven said:


> Is this a PC model with Griot's branding? Do you use this one? Looks pretty slick


It does look like a PC made for Griots.

No I don't own the Griots, but I would buy it over the Coastal Tools one I have.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey guys, I found the 7424 for $109.99 shipped (has anyone ordered from these guys? )

http://www.savannahtoolhouse.com/poca6varapo.html

I don't need the bonus kit from Coastal Tool becuase I'm getting the Sonus kit from Autopia... does the 6" counterweight really matter?

Thank you,
Mark


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

markseven said:


> Hey guys, I found the 7424 for $109.99 shipped (has anyone ordered from these guys? )
> 
> http://www.savannahtoolhouse.com/poca6varapo.html
> 
> ...


Yes from what I've read it is recommened that you use the smaller counterweight for puffing the standerd counterweight is for sanding.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> Yes from what I've read it is recommened that you use the smaller counterweight for puffing the standerd counterweight is for sanding.


Thanks dude :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Just ordered my stuff :banana: I'm gonna practice on my wife's car first :angel: then my car :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

markseven said:


> Just ordered my stuff :banana: I'm gonna practice on my wife's car first :angel: then my car :thumbup: :bigpimp:


:thumbup:

What wax, cleaners, and or polishes did you decide on using?


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> What wax, cleaners, and or polishes did you decide on using?


I bought the Zaino kit a hile back and still haven't touched some of the stuff... I was thinking of using these:

Z-2 PRO Show Car Polish for Clear Coated Car Finishes 
Z-5 Show Car Polish for Swirl Marks and Fine Scratches

and then use McGuire's Gold Class.

What do ya think? Bueno o no bueno?

TIA,
Mark


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

markseven said:


> I bought the Zaino kit a hile back and still haven't touched some of the stuff... I was thinking of using these:
> 
> Z-2 PRO Show Car Polish for Clear Coated Car Finishes
> Z-5 Show Car Polish for Swirl Marks and Fine Scratches
> ...


Bad idea, for various reasons...

First of all, if you want to get rid of the scratches you need to polish your paint with a true abrasive polish and even though Zaino calls their Z2 and Z5 product a "polish" they are not abrasive at all and will not remove swirls or scratches. They are in fact synthetic waxes or some call them sealants and the only thing they do is protect your paint, in that they are some of the best you can find.

Second mistake would be using Meguiar's Gold Class wax on top of Zaino. That is a cleaner wax that will remove Zaino, it's not going to last more than 3-4 weeks and will leave awfull white residue on your black trim pieces, I say get rid of this wax pronto!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Markseven I'd follow F1Crazy's advice.

I use Groits polishes and waxes along with Klasse AIO.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> Bad idea, for various reasons...
> 
> First of all, if you want to get rid of the scratches you need to polish your paint with a true abrasive polish and even though Zaino calls their Z2 and Z5 product a "polish" they are not abrasive at all and will not remove swirls or scratches. They are in fact synthetic waxes or some call them sealants and the only thing they do is protect your paint, in that they are some of the best you can find.
> 
> Second mistake would be using Meguiar's Gold Class wax on top of Zaino. That is a cleaner wax that will remove Zaino, it's not going to last more than 3-4 weeks and will leave awfull white residue on your black trim pieces, I say get rid of this wax pronto!





Artslinger said:


> Markseven I'd follow F1Crazy's advice.
> 
> I use Groits polishes and waxes along with Klasse AIO.


Thanks guys - I have some time before the PC arrives, so I'll read up on what and what not to do. 

-Mark


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

markseven said:


> Thanks guys - I have some time before the PC arrives, so I'll read up on what and what not to do.
> 
> -Mark


When I get home tonight I'll try to find the links I have bookmarked for PC instruction/techniques, including the famous roadfly one. They helped me when I First started out with the PC.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> including the famous roadfly one.


I suspect this is the one you're referring to: http://forums.roadfly.com/forums/detailing/forum.php?postid=1430487&page=1


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> I suspect this is the one you're referring to: http://forums.roadfly.com/forums/detailing/forum.php?postid=1430487&page=1


Yes thats it. :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Artslinger and Cliff, thank you very much - you guys are awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Another good How-To Porter Cable.

http://www.bettercarcare.com/articles.php?articleId=47


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> I suspect this is the one you're referring to: http://forums.roadfly.com/forums/detailing/forum.php?postid=1430487&page=1


Hey guys,

I just read through the article - very, very good stuff :thumbup:

I have a question: (many more to come, I'm sure :eeps: )

My Sonus DAS Pad Kit came with a 5" backing plate and 6" pads... is that normal/will they work and live together in harmony? (My PC 7424 shipped with a 5" counterweight)

TIA,
Mark


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

markseven said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just read through the article - very, very good stuff :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you can use the 5" backing plate with 5.5" to 6.5" pads. I wouldn't use 7.5" pad with that size backing plate though.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> Bad idea, for various reasons...
> 
> First of all, if you want to get rid of the scratches you need to polish your paint with a true abrasive polish and even though Zaino calls their Z2 and Z5 product a "polish" they are not abrasive at all and will not remove swirls or scratches. They are in fact synthetic waxes or some call them sealants and the only thing they do is protect your paint, in that they are some of the best you can find.
> 
> Second mistake would be using Meguiar's Gold Class wax on top of Zaino. That is a cleaner wax that will remove Zaino, it's not going to last more than 3-4 weeks and will leave awfull white residue on your black trim pieces, I say get rid of this wax pronto!


F1 / All,

Now that my PC is here, I have to get a cleanser and wax - Here's what I'm thinking of getting:

Paintwork Cleansing Lotion

Pinnacle Liquid Souveran Wax

This will be cool, yeah?

TIA,
Mark


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

markseven said:


> F1 / All,
> 
> Now that my PC is here, I have to get a cleanser and wax - Here's what I'm thinking of getting:
> 
> ...


I've never used those Pinnacle products before but I'm sure you'll get excellent results from them. I've used the P21s paintwork cleansing lotion & wax and it looks sharp. I'm guessing Pinnacle will be at least equivalent if not better.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

markseven said:


> F1 / All,
> 
> Now that my PC is here, I have to get a cleanser and wax - Here's what I'm thinking of getting:
> 
> ...


I don't know what condition your car is in but I would suggest at least one more product that would help you remove the swirls. I'm sure the one Pinnacle makes is good (Advanced Swirl Remover), I use Einszett Paint Polish for most of my polishing needs.

Good luck!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for all the info - Friday was the big day - first time with the PC and Souveran 

I have to say the Souveran went on hella easy and came off just as well - as for the PC - I wish I would have bought one years ago - the combination of the two allowed even a noob like myself to get outstanding results :bigpimp:










Thanks again for the help/advice/support - F1Crazy, Artslinger and Prop rock :thumbup:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

markseven said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the info - Friday was the big day - first time with the PC and Souveran
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful, brother. :thumbup:


----------



## 2001 540 AZ (Oct 13, 2005)

markseven said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the info - Friday was the big day - first time with the PC and Souveran
> 
> ...


Dang, If you can do red car that well, you can certainly do a black car I'll wait for your next visit to Phx and you can help me.

Very Nice MarkSeven!!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

swchang said:


> Looks beautiful, brother. :thumbup:


Thanks homie 



2001 540 AZ said:


> Dang, If you can do red car that well, you can certainly do a black car I'll wait for your next visit to Phx and you can help me.
> 
> Very Nice MarkSeven!!


Absolutely! :thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

markseven said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the info - Friday was the big day - first time with the PC and Souveran
> 
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> Looks great.


Thanks mang! How do you guys clean the wax of the pad? I stood at the sink for 10 minutes and there was still wax ooozing out  Did I use too much wax?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

markseven said:


> Thanks mang! How do you guys clean the wax of the pad? I stood at the sink for 10 minutes and there was still wax ooozing out  Did I use too much wax?


I throw them in a bucket of water for awhile than use a hose with a sprayer to rinse and then wring out the wax by rolling them up like you would a burrito. Do that a few times and they will come clean.


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

markseven said:


>


Damn, that looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------

